# running a livery yard....how do you manage?



## show_jumper (23 August 2008)

hey all!

just wondering - those of you that run a livery/ compeition/ training/ breaking/ any kind of yard... - how much does it take for you to stay afloat? how many horses do you need to have in livery to keep the place running and earning a decent living from it?  etc etc.... any info would be fab...
just being nosey!!!

thanks x


----------



## henryhorn (23 August 2008)

We have retirement liveries, breed from a stallion and four mares and have a few DIY liveries, but all of that doesn't make enough to give us a living! 
Our main income is from a commercial property business which pays the mortgage, and then we rent out cottages which pays for the rest, the horse bit probably only supports our horses keep.
The best way to make money really is dealing provided you have the land or teaching.
I made a fair bit of income from teaching all the livery clients and selling them ponies or horses...


----------



## Fleur100 (23 August 2008)

I have a full-time job with 'flexible' hours &amp; don't have to be based in the office.

It means I can employ people &amp; not be dependant on the stud's income which is just as well this year!


----------



## Bosworth (23 August 2008)

We have 12 liveries - and to be hones if  we were having to pay rent on the yard we would not be able to afford it. it is our home so the livery money pays for our own horses, pays for the upkeep of the land, stables and facilities plus any improvements we do on behalf of the livery. Our holiday let brings in more per week.  A local yard to us had 30 stables and a monthly rent of £3000 - they have just gone into receivership.


----------



## dieseldog (23 August 2008)

You don't really manage.  We had Insurance £2k/year and business rates £5k - so needed to make £7k a year just to cover those 2 things.  You'll make pocket money at it, but will also need a full time job to be able to live.  You are also on call 24/7 - you will get liveries contacting you at 11pm on a sunday night.


----------



## TarrSteps (23 August 2008)

I'd say most people in horses are doing well if they can make enough to keep their own horses (if they're sensible) and make up the difference to live where they want.  I don't know anyone in who does not have some sort of outside income - another job, spousal support etc. - to meet other, everyday expenses.

I have managed to make a living in horses for 20 years (in a country and area much cheaper to live in than where I am now) by not having ANY horsey expenses of my own.  No competition horse, no breeding/youngsters, my own ex-competition horse leased out etc.  My only horsey expenses were business related - education (clinics etc) and clothes/equipment - which could be written off against the business.  No other pets, no fancy holidays, basic vehicle, small, inexpensive house, very little put away for the future, long hours, hard work and the business almost always coming first.  I also had a pretty hard nosed attitude about what jobs I took, how much I charged, etc.  

I gave up running my own yard because it was not cost effective and I spent too much time doing the work that doesn't pay, like mucking and maintenance, and too little doing the teaching, riding, and other work (judging, horse show organising, writing) that does.  If you don't have the capital to own a place I think it's very tricky, in part because you're not investing in the future.

I did it because it's what I love to do and am good at but no illusions about getting rich.  I've also been very, very lucky.  I've only been seriously hurt once and luckily when it didn't matter too much, I've always been able to find and keep clients, and I've had lovely horses to ride.

I'm still trying to see if I can reproduce all that viably in my new situation.


----------



## luckilotti (23 August 2008)

if you have to rent your place (as we do) i dont think you can make a living from it.  With us, pretty much every stable has to be full to cover the cost (rent, insurance, water, electric etc etc) The advantage, if we are full, my horses cost me less to keep (plus some live out 24/7 which helps!)


----------

